# Have a new modern shetland



## garyo (May 16, 2008)

We currently have a friend's modern shetland staying with us. He is absolutely stunning when he runs alone or with our minis in a pasture. Once haltered he leads nicely and loves neck rubs. However, we have never shown a modern and I do not want to do anything that will undo any intentional training. How are moderns trained differently from minis? Suggestions on what to do or not do. I have the AMHR/ASPC rulebook and will read the shetland section thoroughly.


----------



## disneyhorse (May 16, 2008)

First of all you will need to determine if he's a Modern or a Modern Pleasure. They are handled somewhat differently, particularly how they are shown.

Do you have pictures?

Sounds stunning!

Andrea


----------



## garyo (May 16, 2008)

disneyhorse said:


> First of all you will need to determine if he's a Modern or a Modern Pleasure. They are handled somewhat differently, particularly how they are shown.
> 
> Do you have pictures?
> 
> ...


I will try to take a picture tomorrow AM. I don't know which he would be. He has a lot of action even when just walking alongside you. His head is very upright. I think he was bred by Gerry & Buddy Morris near Ocala, Florida.


----------



## muffntuf (May 16, 2008)

I second Andrea's request, if you could post some pics, we might be able to help.

Also if you go to American Shetlan Pony Forum (you can google that), they have the different divisions of shetlands out there and you can take a look at some of the postings for MP or M.

Glad to hear you have a nice addition! Congratulations!


----------



## garyo (May 16, 2008)

muffntuf said:


> I second Andrea's request, if you could post some pics, we might be able to help.
> 
> Also if you go to American Shetlan Pony Forum (you can google that), they have the different divisions of shetlands out there and you can take a look at some of the postings for MP or M.
> 
> Glad to hear you have a nice addition! Congratulations!


Picture removed as it was the wrong horse. My apologies.


----------



## hairicane (May 17, 2008)

Hi guys!! I think u put the wrong picture up. Thats Royal in picture the Morris's young gelding that was just broke to cart. He is a buckskin pinto, your boy is a gray.


----------



## garyo (May 17, 2008)

hairicane said:


> Hi guys!! I think u put the wrong picture up. Thats Royal in picture the Morris's young gelding that was just broke to cart. He is a buckskin pinto, your boy is a gray.


You are right Jenn. Gary said it was Deisel but... I apologize! Here is a few correct pictures. I took them myself this AM so I know it is him. he he


----------



## keely2682 (May 17, 2008)

unshod he will show as a classic

if shod he is modern pleasure

don't worry about messing up his training- you'll be fine

just drive him and enjoy him

the only thing noteably different if you go to show him-

he sets his feet entirely by the halter (not by hand like the mini people)

and when you bait him he will stretch his body out as well as his neck

you shouldn't notice much difference in his driving training per say

just a very noteable difference in speed, action, and power


----------



## Alex (May 17, 2008)

In all of the picures he looks classic to me. Can we get a pic of him say at his noraml trot.

If I had to choose between M and MP I would choose MP but you have to put shoes on him.





Oppps Keely I didnt see your post. We said the same thing but Oh Well!


----------



## keely2682 (May 17, 2008)

i want to see pictures of you driving him


----------



## kaykay (May 17, 2008)

To really know if hes classic or modern pleasure you have to see him move. From the one moving shot I would guess modern pleasure.


----------



## garyo (May 17, 2008)

kaykay said:


> To really know if hes classic or modern pleasure you have to see him move. From the one moving shot I would guess modern pleasure.


The pics were all taken when he was naturally playing in one of our pastures this AM. He was trotting during the one picture. Do I need to take a short video?

Please forgive me for my ignorance. Besides show categories what difference does it make if he is classic or modern or modern pleasure? Is the only difference really that they need shoes to make them pick up their feet with more action? Is there a difference in the way he should be handled or trained, round penned, long lined, etc? Is there any reason not to desensitize him. Our minis all will follow me like a dog, all come to their names and are pesty they are so friendly. Do you clip for one category and not for others (modern VS classic)?


----------



## muffntuf (May 17, 2008)

I disagree, the pic has him picking up pretty high, his neck set is high and angle is good for MP. You don't have to shoe him to show him MP. Shoes at first help make them pick up a bit better, but after they get used to the shoes, they trot along as if they don't have them.

Training - conditioning is what you need. For halter they need to park out a bit and learn to flatten their back, stretch their neck out, but to me, they don't want a level neck set when stretched, but a bit upward of their shoulder.


----------



## kaykay (May 18, 2008)

Gary extreme movement is penalized in the Classic division. To me your guy is very much Modern Pleasure both in type and movement.

As muffntuff said Modern Pleasures DO NOT need to wear shoes and if you have never shown a pony I would skip the shoes. With Modern Pleasure you set up usually in the middle. Then one by one each pony works the rail. With Modern Pleasure you are allowed a tailer. I suggest you use one to get the pony to really move out. Then you go back to center and set up for halter again.


----------



## garyo (May 18, 2008)

Thank you so much for all the feedback.

Ruth Owen


----------



## Fred (May 20, 2008)

By the way classics can also wear a keg shoe so shoeing is optional with either classic or modern pleasure.


----------



## Crabtree Farm (May 22, 2008)

I also have just gotten my first shetland - a Modern Pleasure and am working on fitting her right now. Any suggestions on what the judges are looking for for the leg action. Any help is appreciated. I'm gearing up for Congress and not much time left.

Tina Ferro


----------



## hairicane (May 30, 2008)

Hi guys, Diesel is a very neat pony! He has visited at my house and is a very gentle soul for being so imposing looking. If u look at the photos in my post of my mare Cat you will see Diesel in the background. He has his head way up like a giraffe, lol, he is too funny.


----------



## TomEHawk (May 30, 2008)

First the grey pony.  By the pictures you have posted up, he looks like a classic when he is set up, but the movement could go modern pleasure.  But you said the picture was taken while he was playing.  Most ponies trot higher while playing than when they are being worked down the rail.  As for the diference between classic or modern pleasure, I like to see more of a head set and movement on a modern pleasure than on a classic.  I like modern pleasures to trot level or a tick above with some extension.  A classic should be below level, less knee bend and with extension.  Both classics and modern pleasures line up the about the same and both work off the rail. Classics and modern pleasures are alowed tailers just as moderns are. Classics are alowed to be shod but can only have a light plate without pads, toe clips, side clips or heal caulks. Modern pleasures are alowed a light shoe of even weight, a light pad, toe clips and side clips.

So, what it all comes down to is, where do you want to show your pony?


----------



## Mercysmom (Jun 15, 2008)

kaykay said:


> Gary extreme movement is penalized in the Classic division. To me your guy is very much Modern Pleasure both in type and movement.
> 
> As muffntuff said Modern Pleasures DO NOT need to wear shoes and if you have never shown a pony I would skip the shoes. With Modern Pleasure you set up usually in the middle. Then one by one each pony works the rail. With Modern Pleasure you are allowed a tailer. I suggest you use one to get the pony to really move out. Then you go back to center and set up for halter again.



I agree on the tailer, especially since I am new to Morgan showing and a tailer would have really helped Weatherly get over the startle factor of photographers in the ring with cameras on a peg and the oh-so-scary judge (I was scared of him!).


----------



## Keri (Jun 15, 2008)

Just curious. I'm new to shetlands and I'm getting my first classic. But some of you guys are saying classic and some MP. Wouldn't he have to be shown by what he's registered as on his papers??? Just a thought. Maybe someone could clear this up for me.

PS-I think he's a pretty pony either way.




I was told you train the shetlands a bit different than the minis in cart (from a trainer) since you want that action. So you don't restrain them as much. But I haven't taken lessons on how to do it yet (this fall). And to show them in halter, its best to show them with a tailer rather you're showing them classic or modern (required).


----------



## SweetOpal (Jun 15, 2008)

Kari,

The A and B designation on thier papers is no longer the valid way of showing, we are now showing by type.


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 15, 2008)

Sweet Opal is correct. From the old way they had papers an A papered horse could show all the way through Modern. But a B papered horse could not show in Classic (going backwards so to speak).

Now the way the rules read - we show by type. Type is how the horse looks and moves. You could have a classic looking shetland, but its movement could put it into the MP division. And just the reverse, you could have a MP, but it totally look and move like a classic.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Keri (Jun 15, 2008)

Makes total sense. Thanks for clearing that up. I figured you showed them as they are registered since moderns have hackney blood in them (right??) and classics don't.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jun 15, 2008)

Not all Moderns have hackney blood (at least close up) and some Classics have hackney blood (if showing by type alone).

Andrea


----------



## Keri (Jun 15, 2008)

Boy, I have a lot to learn! Good thing I'm just getting a gelding and know where he shows. OH!


----------

